# High Pressure Fuel Pump, HPFP, issue resolved for '13 Golf TDI?



## sriracha (Aug 6, 2007)

So, I was all set on buying a new '13 Golf TDI, but then started reading up on the High Pressure Fuel Pump, HPFP, failures.

Does anybody know if either VW or Bosch revised the HPFP situation in any way, to solve the problem? I have search in many locations, but can't seem to find an answer to this.


I really like the MK6 TDI, but reading about the HPFP failures inspires me to browse craigslist in search a MK4 TDI instead. 

On a side note, MK6 vs MK4 TDI, any opinions?

Thanks
:beer:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Define resolved? There have been changes in the HPFP (at least three part number changes) and the newer ones appear to be better than the earlier ones. The failure rate for 2013s is actually very low, but when it happens to you it is a really big deal. However, the problem is hardly completely fixed. There have been HPFP failures in 2013 cars. Many (but not all) were admitted misfuelings. Gasoline is poison to these pumps. There is now a guy selling 2 fuel system modifications designed to minimize the collateral damage if/when the HPFP fails. This should cut the repair cost down to under $1000 in parts (mostly the pump itself, plus a filter and a foot or two of fuel line). If you are curious about these mods check out his website (warning: web site is still under construction): http://2microntech.com/

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## sriracha (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Do you know specifically what parts are different?

I think the thing to do, is to get an extended warrantee and always use good diesel. It's difficult to gauge how prevalent the HPFP issue is. It seems like a minimal occurrence, that could be blown up by the internet, but I don't know. One thing's for sure, it's not good when it happens.


----------



## sriracha (Aug 6, 2007)

...and possibly install the 2micron kit, when the warrantee expires. If I end up purchasing a MK6, it's a car that I'd like to drive for a long time.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

If I was buying crap US diesel and had a new CR TDI, I'd be using an additive. The SCAR rating on US diesel is pretty awful.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MXTHOR3 said:


> If I was buying crap US diesel and had a new CR TDI, I'd be using an additive. The SCAR rating on US diesel is pretty awful.


Ya no kidding.

If your in the US and not using additive every tank, your a fool.


----------



## sriracha (Aug 6, 2007)

I just returned from my local VW dealer... They are well aware of the HPFP problem. According to them, VW has made some parts changes since the issue started. They said VW is covering them under warrantee without any hassle.

In fact, they just finished fixing a TDI with a failed HPFP.

Here are the part numbers:

Original, failed pump part number: 03L130755A

New, replacement pump part number: 03L130851AX

Nobody is sure what the difference is, but it's a different part number. Everybody seems to agree the issue is a combination of the pump being designed for European diesel and using bad gas in the US. Lack of lubrication appears to be the culprit...and bad gas stations with a small amount of gas in their diesel tanks.

The mechanic I spoke to, owns a '10 TDI with 60K miles on the clock...he has no issues, but uses Shell diesel only and an additive every 20k miles.

They also noted that they haven't had any 2013 TDI models come in with a failed pump, although it may be too soon to tell. However, it was noted that most of the failures of the previous models seemed to happen rather soon, like way less than 60k miles.


----------



## SFB-VW (Sep 26, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Define resolved? There have been changes in the HPFP (at least three part number changes) and the newer ones appear to be better than the earlier ones. The failure rate for 2013s is actually very low, but when it happens to you it is a really big deal. However, the problem is hardly completely fixed. There have been HPFP failures in 2013 cars. Many (but not all) were admitted misfuelings. Gasoline is poison to these pumps. There is now a guy selling 2 fuel system modifications designed to minimize the collateral damage if/when the HPFP fails. This should cut the repair cost down to under $1000 in parts (mostly the pump itself, plus a filter and a foot or two of fuel line). If you are curious about these mods check out his website (warning: web site is still under construction): http://2microntech.com/
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


so wow, only $1000 of that $10000 job is the pump itself?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

SFB-VW said:


> so wow, only $1000 of that $10000 job is the pump itself?


Actually, the price of the pump has been going down over time. MSRP = $1,100 online price $858 here: http://riversidevwparts.com/vwparts/?searchText=03L130755A&action=searchAllCatalogs&siteid=217429

As for that $10,000 number, that is an old and exaggerated number. Even a VW dealer price would be less than that today. For a parts only price look at the "complete kit" here: http://shopping.boraparts.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=HPFP

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

sriracha said:


> They also noted that they haven't had any 2013 TDI models come in with a failed pump, although it may be too soon to tell. However, it was noted that most of the failures of the previous models seemed to happen rather soon, like way less than 60k miles.



I guess I'll be the first to report a 2013 TDi with a failed HPFP. 
My car stalled today... and only 31K miles on it.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

HD9280 said:


> I guess I'll be the first to report a 2013 TDi with a failed HPFP.
> My car stalled today... and only 31K miles on it.


1) You are not the first - check the TDIClub for more info.
2) Not every "stall" is an HPFP failure. Have you read the DTCs yet? Has yesterday's "stall" actually been diagnosed as an HPFP problem. There are many other things that can go wrong and cause the car to die.

Let us know what the problem turns out to be. It could be the HPFP, but it could also be a lot of other things. Jumping to conclusions does nobody any good.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> 1) You are not the first - check the TDIClub for more info.
> 2) Not every "stall" is an HPFP failure. Have you read the DTCs yet? Has yesterday's "stall" actually been diagnosed as an HPFP problem. There are many other things that can go wrong and cause the car to die.
> 
> Let us know what the problem turns out to be. It could be the HPFP, but it could also be a lot of other things. Jumping to conclusions does nobody any good.
> ...


Yea after posting here.... I found tons of others! 
No official diagnosis yet... just what the advisor mentioned to me.
Will post once I know for sure. thanks.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Curious to see some high mile motors without failure in the US. What are they doing differently from the HPFP failures?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

A1an said:


> Curious to see some high mile motors without failure in the US. What are they doing differently from the HPFP failures?


There are some people on TDIClub with well over 200k miles on the original HPFP and DPF with no problems. Why? Probably luck. Either they were:
1) Lucky, they happened to get a good HPFP.
2) Lucky they have always gotten good fuel (no water and proper additive package).
3) Lucky they have good karma (or something like that).
or maybe...
4) Lucky that they always used a good lubricity additive (they didn't rely on the fuel retailer to do it right).

One of the few things in common with HPFP failures (that we know about) is a lack of consistent use of lubricity additives. There have been very few HPFP failures in cars where the owner consistently used a good lubricity additive. Note: this is anecdotal evidence (at best) and not proof of anything.

Have fun!

Don


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Good to know. I would really love to pick up a new MKVI TDI before they are all gone, but we aren't going to be ready to buy until next year. Kind of hesitant to buy used because some of the factors you outlined. New TDI that will be in the next gen is a gamble. First year or two for any VW motor seems to always have some sort of issue that attributes to catastrophic wallet hemorrhaging.


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

I had my hpfp replaced by the dealer right around 50k. I was wondering what additives do you guys suggest using?


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

johnny5gti said:


> I had my hpfp replaced by the dealer right around 50k. I was wondering what additives do you guys suggest using?


PowerService grey or white bottle will do the trick, 1-2oz per fillup.


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder if anyone has had there HPFP replaced more than once with the same car?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

HD9280 said:


> I wonder if anyone has had there HPFP replaced more than once with the same car?


Yes, there have been many such cases. Probably due to improper or incomplete repair the first time. Here is the TDIClub's list of known HPFP failures (nowhere near a complete list - just the ones TDIClub know about). Anyway, you can see a number of double replacements (in red).
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=293629

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Yes, there have been many such cases. Probably due to improper or incomplete repair the first time. Here is the TDIClub's list of known HPFP failures (nowhere near a complete list - just the ones TDIClub know about). Anyway, you can see a number of double replacements (in red).
> http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=293629
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


WoW.. thanks for the info!
It be interesting to know the mileage all these ppl had at the time.


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

MXTHOR3 said:


> PowerService grey or white bottle will do the trick, 1-2oz per fillup.


thanks for the suggestion . I will use it from now on. First time owning a diesel and that HPFP problem threw me for a loop


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

johnny5gti said:


> thanks for the suggestion . I will use it from now on. First time owning a diesel and that HPFP problem threw me for a loop


No worries... quite scary when people start telling you a $1000 part under the hood of your brand new car might explode


----------



## micguz6 (Apr 9, 2014)

my hpfp went out with only 16500 miles on it. its covered by warranty but that should never happen at that low mileage


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

micguz6 said:


> my hpfp went out with only 16500 miles on it. its covered by warranty but that should never happen at that low mileage


Who put Gasoline in the tank ?


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

8v-of-fury said:


> Who put Gasoline in the tank ?


Pretty much... I'm willing to bet in 95% of the cases, misfueling is the biggest issue here.


----------



## 833288 (Nov 25, 2014)

*HPFP Grenaded!*

I had just had the ECM update done on Friday at the dealer, 3 hours later my HPFP grenaded and had to be towed back to the dealer. Obviously I thought it was the ECM update that caused the problem when my car stopped running at a stop light then wouldn't start again, but it was apparently my HPFP that grenaded. I was told by the service advisor that it is a fairly common problem and it is covered under the warranty, I say it better be since it is a $7k job which seems to be the common amount on the forums. 

I am now considering something else since I'm at 33.5k miles and drive about 20k/year so I only have a little more than a year left on the powertrain. I would not be happy if that thing grenades again.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

SnoopyTDI said:


> I had just had the ECM update done on Friday at the dealer, 3 hours later my HPFP grenaded and had to be towed back to the dealer. Obviously I thought it was the ECM update that caused the problem when my car stopped running at a stop light then wouldn't start again, but it was apparently my HPFP that grenaded. I was told by the service advisor that it is a fairly common problem and it is covered under the warranty, I say it better be since it is a $7k job which seems to be the common amount on the forums.
> 
> I am now considering something else since I'm at 33.5k miles and drive about 20k/year so I only have a little more than a year left on the powertrain. I would not be happy if that thing grenades again.


Start using an additive with every fill and you'll be fine. US diesel is basically garbage. There's a reason why you don't see the number of failures up here in the great white north, our diesel is a wee bit better (higher SCAR value)..


----------



## ffpm1381 (May 26, 2015)

*HPFP failure*

My 2010 VW Jetta TDI with a 160000 miles just had a major HPFP failure sending metal through out the fuel system. Does anyone know if VW will cover the repair of a vehicle with high miles and HPFP failure?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

ffpm1381 said:


> My 2010 VW Jetta TDI with a 160000 miles just had a major HPFP failure sending metal through out the fuel system. Does anyone know if VW will cover the repair of a vehicle with high miles and HPFP failure?
> Thanks
> Mike


Talk to your dealer.


----------



## GBN (May 27, 2015)

*TDI pump failure*

Yes the dealer will cover it. My wife's car failed last week. Had it towed to friends shop on inspection found pump had failed. One of his mechanics is ex dealership mechanic. He called a friend that still is and was told that it is a major problem not occasional as some have said.He said that VW is standing behind them in repairing any mileage car with the problem. The dealership I it towed to said they would replace the complete fuel system as they have metal filings through out. If they say they don't then start raising some hell.


----------



## dontcrossme (Jul 19, 2005)

So does warranty cover 2nd, 3rd, + owners. Seems a little ridiculous. 

I was thinking of buying a 2012 TDI but after reading this sounds like I may have by a crappy prius. I need the gas mileage but wanted the power too. 7k isnt worth it though.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Buy a modern honda civic. Faster than the TDI, gets similar mileage, and far less operational and maintenance costs.


----------



## aampsmb (Oct 3, 2007)

dontcrossme said:


> So does warranty cover 2nd, 3rd, + owners. Seems a little ridiculous.
> 
> I was thinking of buying a 2012 TDI but after reading this sounds like I may have by a crappy prius. I need the gas mileage but wanted the power too. 7k isnt worth it though.


I don't know if you've been informed but VW is now covering the HPFP for 10yrs/120,000 miles. You have to have the misfueling guard installed, at no cost, in order to be covered.

If your HPFP grenades, they will do a fuel analysis to ensure no gasoline is present and check for the misfueling guard.

Subsequent owners are covered too.


----------



## CSmith53 (Dec 15, 2016)

*2013 Passat TDi HPFP Massive Failure*

I too have a 2013 Passat TDI that has had a HPFP massive failure (what the dealer called imploded). The dealer is not standing behind the 2013 Passat and fixing it even though it has the same fuel pump that has given them problems up to that model year. VW Customer Care points the finger at the Buy-Back lawsuit, Buy-Back points the finger at Customer Care, Dealer says too bad....Any suggestions how to fight this? I was wanting to trade the car in for almost a year prior but because of the Emissions/Buy-Back fix, I was put in a position where I couldn't do anything.
Thanks!
C


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

MXTHOR3 said:


> PowerService grey or white bottle will do the trick, 1-2oz per fillup.


I incidentally pooped in here to do some reading and saw the above :sly:

That should be more like .5oz per gallon or 7.25oz for 14.5 gallons (pretty standard VW tank size)

That is all...


----------

